# Digging up old threads



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Why is it so bad? Maybe I am trying to re-incarnate them and make it beautiful with new inputs... maybe it's what I'm all about...I think it's a natural thing like the style of clothes that re-appear in the 2013. Why does it bother people when it happens?


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sure its fine in a lot of people's minds, but opinions can change over a period of time. A post that was relevant in 2009 can easily become useless as people change their minds and/or new information is uncovered. Unless the post was really important, it should probably be let to die, like all living things. And if its important enough, its probably sticky-fied anyway.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Fuck.

It's irritating.

2-3 year old topics....come on...

Just create a new thread!


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

It really depends on a lot of factors.

If it ended in 2009 and was 2 pages long... it would definitely be obnoxious to bring it back up.

But if it ended, say, a few months ago/2012 and was quite lengthy, including valuable insight that you feel is still quite applicable and worth reading? Yeah, sure, resurrect that bitch from the ashes! :kitteh:


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

aphinion said:


> I'm sure its fine in a lot of people's minds, but opinions can change over a period of time. A post that was relevant in 2009 can easily become useless as people change their minds and/or new information is uncovered. Unless the post was really important, it should probably be let to die, like all living things. And if its important enough, its probably sticky-fied anyway.


What about if I am a hypothetical user who likes to use the "search" feature and gets the old thread results. Does that person have to be quiet about their opinions? What is the norm around here? Can this be classified as "late-thread-discovery" oppression?


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Slider said:


> Fuck.
> 
> It's irritating.
> 
> ...


What should the consequences of such actions be? Can we separate it by how old the thread is?
Say 1 year old - slap on the hands
2 year old - temporary exclusion and loss of privilages
3 years or more - solitary confinement.....

those are just some ideas...


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

id rather an old thread be reincarnated than "i looked and found this thread *le post link* but it was a while ago so i will just go ahead and ask again"
that to me is more annoying


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Fern said:


> It really depends on a lot of factors.
> 
> If it ended in 2009 and was 2 pages long... it would definitely be *obnoxious* to bring it back up.
> 
> But if it ended, say, a few months ago/2012 and was quite lengthy, including valuable insight that you feel is still quite applicable and worth reading? Yeah, sure, *resurrect that bitch from the ashes!* :kitteh:


haha it's so subjective!! whats obnoxious for one person can be perfectly normal for another. (me). What if a person has no filter in their brain and goes around ressurecting every bitch from the ashes like its 1779 (Vampire Abraham Lincoln reference).?? I feel like I should draft a disclaimer every time I do ressurect, which will read something along these lines: 

The following thread was ressurected for the following purposes: what I had to say was lengthy, included a valuable insight that I feel is still quite applicable and worth reading. Thnx and have a good day.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Pete The Lich said:


> id rather an old thread be reincarnated than "i looked and found this thread *le post link* but it was a while ago so i will just go ahead and ask again"
> that to me is more annoying


Have you ever been re-incarnated as part of your thread or some other thread that you participated in? Also, when someone performed the *le post link* did you voice your opinion of annoyance and pestilence unto them?


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

userslon said:


> Have you ever been re-incarnated as part of your thread or some other thread that you participated in? Also, when someone performed the *le post link* did you voice your opinion of annoyance and pestilence unto them?


Let me put it this way there is a reason threads are left open and don't automatically close after x amount of time from the last post
And it's better to have one old thread instead of 172 split threads about the same topic from different times


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Pete The Lich said:


> Let me put it this way there is a reason threads are left open and don't automatically close after x amount of time from the last post
> And it's better to have one old thread instead of 172 split threads about the same topic from different times



well, i understood that part the first time you said it though...


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

I try not to necro threads if I can help it. Sometimes I come across some good ones that I am disappointed to see were last posted in three years ago...but if they are general topic threads, I think it is appropriate to resurrect them and post in them again. If they are discussion threads centered around the OP who has vanished and clearly has no need for insight on the matter again, I'd start a new thread on the topic.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, we should necrobump.


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

If they're fun or useful, go for it.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Posting on a four year-old necroed thread where the OP was inquiring about necroing threads... just because I can.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Now, all we need is for someone to come in here and bitch about it being too meta.... :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't give enough of a **** to care about it.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Had to comment on this "old" thread for the sheer hell of it. But honestly who cares how old the thread is? I'd comment on a thread from 2009 if I had something I wanted to say..Sensibilities be damned. 
I.E..In other words there are more important things to worry about then getting upset over old threads.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:


> Had to comment on this "old" thread for the sheer hell of it. But honestly who cares how old the thread is? I'd comment on a thread from 2009 if I had something I wanted to say..Sensibilities be damned.
> I.E..In other words there are more important things to worry about then getting upset over old threads.


:imagine this sung by Keith Urban:
"You said we spoke about it before. Don't want to hear it any more. But it's all been said but hasn't been read, so we're bringing it back from the dead. Ooh yeah."

Gentlefolk, the graveyard is open for business. Bring your shovels.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Contraire said:


> WhatIsYourConfirmationBias said:
> 
> 
> > Had to comment on this "old" thread for the sheer hell of it. But honestly who cares how old the thread is? I'd comment on a thread from 2009 if I had something I wanted to say..Sensibilities be damned.
> ...


It's actually quite amusing, resurrecting these old threads..Just saw one about finding free items off of Craigslist in which to fight the zombie apocalypse ...Pretty amusing..Guess I'm a necromancer now!


----------

